# tried the hamster chews?



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

has anyone tried to give there hedg those har wood hamster chews and treat things that they can eat? do hedgs like those? just woundering i find it hard to know what they can and cannot have


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgehogs are nothing like hamsters and don't need to chew on things.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

ha ha thanks larry for clearing that up.. im just looking for something new and something for him to do! ^_^ u made me feel childish


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lover_of_the_spiked1 said:


> ha ha thanks larry for clearing that up.. im just looking for something new and something for him to do! ^_^ u made me feel childish


I'm sorry was not my intent  was watching Glee and made post quickly.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, I think the fact you were watching Glee (me too!) makes it perfectly forgivable. :lol:


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Chances are if it is in a pet store and labeled a treat, it is likely inappropriate for a hedgehog. At least that is my experience an opinion with petstore items and hedgehogs.

Are you looking for toys or treats?

When considering treats or toys always keep in mind that hedgehog teeth do not continually grow. Once worn down or broken they are gone for good. Also watch for any that have loose threads (these can become entangled around legs), or items that have slits that a hedgehog can get their mouth stuck in.

If you are looking for treats, look in your own kitchen. Small pieces of apple, banana, watermelon (the winning favorite in my house), are often well accepted.

For toys, do a search on here. What your hedgehog may or may not like will vary depending on the hedgehog. It honestly is just hit or miss in what they like. A few items I use/have used that are cheap or recycled:

* empty oatmeal boxes/tubes. I have fleece covers that I have made for these. That way if the hedgehog has poo on their feet it doesn't soil the box. Making it last longer.
* fleece balls and cubes. I like these for those hedgehogs that are "mouthy." Meaning they like to pick up things and carry them around. 
* Jingle bell balls. Do not get any that have slits that a hedgehog can get their mouth caught in. There was a hedgehog that had a very badly cut mouth from one of these.
* Strips of fleece in a box or pigloo. I have one now that loves to burrow in her pigloo if I throw a handful of fleece strips in it.

I hope this is what you were looking for and/or gives you some ideas!


----------

